# Cobb Stage 1 vs Stock GTR on YouTube



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

What's wrong with it?

Bone Stock GTR Before and After Cobb Stage 1 Dyno - YouTube


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

why is there something wrong ?

do you mean the power figures or the amount in difference of power?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

The diff in max hp is ~14hp?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

mid range has improved a lot..

this tune is most likely an off the shelf MAP..

ie just a reflash with no mods fitted


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

For sure, as stated, but 14hp on an extra 4psi of boost, for almost £1k? That's a bit rich isn't it? Whatever happened to "10% in power and torque throughout the rev range", as many others have stated from a simple reflashing.

In this case, it would mean a Y pipe adds the other expected 50hp?
Something amiss me thinks 

Ooh, the ~430hp at the wheels is right though.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I had the same thing with regards to the Stage 2 map (off the shelf), it needs to be custom map. 

Ypipe, K&N panel filters and Cobbs. I had the car dyno'd at SRR before all the mods were fitted and made 499.5bhp. After all the mods etc made 542bhp at SRR. 

Since I have decided to go another route with mods and have removed the Cobbs and will remove the milltek ypipe shortly. Going to go for downpipes, gtc ypipe and gtc exhaust with an ECUTek remap. 

If I were closer to the Cobbs suppliers I would have kept it, however I am down south and to the east and the west I have an ECUTek mappers.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

grahamc said:


> If I were closer to the Cobbs suppliers I would have kept it, however I am down south and to the east and the west I have an ECUTek mappers.



the whole point of the cobb is you dont need to be near the mappers?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Some people like the idea of the mapper seeing the car respond to the map and tweaking accordingly.

Remote mapping is perfectly good, but given the choice I'd always prefer the mapper in the car.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Additionally, it's really nice to see yanks using dynodynamics rollers and getting the same kind of numbers that we do!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Some people like the idea of the mapper seeing the car respond to the map and tweaking accordingly.
> 
> Remote mapping is perfectly good, but given the choice I'd always prefer the mapper in the car.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Yes to be fair the cobb off the shelf stage 1 is very mild. in terms of timing (less than oem as worried about bending rods), cam tweeks, fuel and boost. You could probably call it a stage 0.5 suitable for guys who want to run a Y-pipe with improved boost control (no oem style boost spike) and reduced soot. Need to be able to cater to all tastes some people don't want much if any boost increase, some want just improved throttle response.

The video's quite old now and cobb now offer better options, but as mentioned bespoke tune from exact feedback from your car is best option. I prefer road logging, but i have a dynodynamics 5 mins from me where i am happy to live calibrate with the accesTUNER pro


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

grahamc said:


> +1 :thumbsup:


+ 2:wavey: I'd be slightly miffed at that, it's hardly worth doing. I'm also slightly concerned with the lack of straps holding the car in place lol


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

All is well.

Ben,
The GTC map is loaded, and the TCM updated. I'll get logging ...

The car is transformed as it is. I can't emphasise this enough. It's like Nissan didn't have time/funds/inclination/ability to get it right back before 2011.

It is now smooth and eager. And I did a touch point relearn in the car park this morning, then went into the office. Brilliant!

Y pipe next month. Then thats it. Promised her. Lol


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

sammyh said:


> + 2:wavey: I'd be slightly miffed at that, it's hardly worth doing. I'm also slightly concerned with the lack of straps holding the car in place lol


Look closely, it's strapped at the sides, and I hope the rear LOL


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> It's like Nissan didn't have time/funds/inclination/ability to get it right back before 2011


Oh they did. They could have given us a MY12 straight off the bat. Its all about money - start of with a car that is effectively strangled in terms of power and keep trickle feeding the market with gradual increases in power and other small modifications to keep the punters biting.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

New Reg said:


> Oh they did. They could have given us a MY12 straight off the bat. Its all about money - start of with a car that is effectively strangled in terms of power and keep trickle feeding the market with gradual increases in power and other small modifications to keep the punters biting.


You're right of course. I'm a bit miffed Nissan don't update things like the TCM control. The latest is completely sublime compared to the 2009 effort.


----------

